# Good rod for Penn 550 ssg



## chadh (Dec 17, 2012)

I bought this reel last summer mainly for surf fishing, and used it most of the summer on a big 10 foot surf rod, but the main problem was when i went on bottom fishing trips etc, that rod was a bit large for what I needed. Any ideas for a good all around rod for this? I'd like something i can still cast, but also something that won't be a pain to move around with on a boat and something a little firm because reeling in the small 8-10 pound snapper wasn't fun with a big flimsy surf rod.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

Santa will be bringing me one soon, I will be using it as a King Slayer, and I have talked with some local guys and they have told me that it works best with a 7-8' rod with good bend to it. I really like uglystick, or powerstick. I would head up to ya local shop and talk with someone about it. I would hope they wouldn't lead you in the wrong direction. J & M in OB have always done me right. I'm sure there will be someone who disagree's, but hey thats their opinion. Those Penn 550's are awesome Reels, i can't wait to get one. I'm rocking a Shaksphere Walmart special spinner, but I will say this... It pulled in a 20lb + King about 3months ago. Yes it was smoking and on the verge of exploding, but.. I was able to get him and 3 others in the boat. Great day..


----------

